# Identifying a Zenith pocket watch



## Lazenby (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi! Newly registered member here.

I inherited a Zenith pocket watch today and I thought maybe someone could tell me some history or information about it.
See my four pictures here: Zenith - Imgur

I found a thread on this forum earlier https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/help-can-anybody-evaluate-zenith-pocket-watch-132046.html.
This guy "monroematt" has a similar pocket watch but there are some differences.

Mine is also says GRAND PRIX PARIS 1900, MEDAILLE D'OR GENEVE 1896, ANCREE, LEVEES VISIBLES DOUBLE PLATEAU, 15 RUBIS, BALANCIER COMPENSEE, SPIRAL BREGUET. But mine doesn't say ZENITH below that.
His serial number was "2964139" and my serial number is "2309321". The other differences can be seen in the pictures.

Lazenby


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Zenith forum. Your pocket watch dates to about 1919 (the other one was closer to 1929). Other than that, you probably have a Cal. 19''' N.V.S.I in yours. All other differences are very likely of minor importance. A nice heirloom!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Lazenby (Mar 23, 2014)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to the Zenith forum. Your pocket watch dates to about 1919 (the other one was closer to 1929). Other than that, you probably have a Cal. 19''' N.V.S.I in yours. All other differences are very likely of minor importance. A nice heirloom!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks for the quick reply! A nice heirloom indeed. My interest in Zenith and pocket watches has definitely grown today.


----------

